# A swirl - purple and green



## agriffin (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## GreenScene (Feb 17, 2011)

Oooh! I love the gold!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 17, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 17, 2011)

:shock: wow! can't wait to see them all set up.


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 17, 2011)

That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## dubnica (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW that is beautiful.


----------



## JackiK (Feb 17, 2011)

I'M SO JEALOUS!!  I can't wait until I can afford some fun stuff to play with!!  Doubt they'll ever come out this pretty, though.


----------



## KD (Feb 17, 2011)

*purple swirls*

Very lovely with the vein of gold running through.  What is the fragrance?


----------



## krissy (Feb 17, 2011)

those are going to be FANTASTIC!!
 i can't wait to see them cut!


----------



## agriffin (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks All!  They are a blend of BB Lilac FO, BB Lime FO and Cedar wood EO.  It started setting up pretty quickly (the lilac I'm sure) so I'm really suprised they came out.  I'll try to remember to post pics tonite unmolded.


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!  What gold mica did you use?


----------



## agriffin (Feb 17, 2011)

Gold sparkle mica


----------



## AmyW (Feb 17, 2011)

Ooooooo!!! Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Feb 17, 2011)

You make some of the most stunning soaps I have ever seen and this is no exception.  Totally awesome!


----------



## Bayougirl (Feb 17, 2011)

That is really stunning!  Bet it smells really good, too.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 17, 2011)

That --- is freakin' awesome. So very pretty and delicate! Can't wait to see it out of the mold.


----------



## BakingNana (Feb 17, 2011)

I, too, am bowing to the master!!!


----------



## agriffin (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## krissy (Feb 17, 2011)

those are so pretty!


----------



## newbie (Feb 17, 2011)

Those are beautiful! Would be able to post a picture for them from the top? I'm interested to see how the gold sparkle mica came through the process. I use the 24 carat gold and would love to compare. Thanks for posting your pictures- i LOVE looking at other people's soap!!!!


----------



## agriffin (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeppers.  What I do with the gold sparkle mica is mix it with castor oil and swirl instead of soap base.  This allows it to keep it's sheen and sparkle instead of going dull by being mixed with the opaque base.  The soap absorbs the castor oil pretty well.  You can't use alot or it won't absorb it and dry up.  So you can see it sort of dents where the gold swirl is.  But it gives it an interesting look.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 17, 2011)

Agreed... stunning! And I love the thickness of the bars - adore a chunky bar!


----------



## raysofcolorado (Feb 17, 2011)

Those are very nice!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## newbie (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah! Thanks for the tip on using just the castor oil. I've wondered about just oil and mica but wasn't certain what would happen. THat's what I get for being unadventurous- bowing to those who are!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 17, 2011)

Your soap is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the tip about the castor. I now understand why when I add gold to a soap it always ends up looking dull.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 17, 2011)

Great job! I bet it smells good too.


----------



## dubnica (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow it looks very good.  Thanks for the tip with castor oil- I will try that with my copper or gold mica.  Thank you for sharing your work, you inspire me.


----------



## tomara (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow...Stunning!!!!


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful! What size are those bars? I like!


----------



## agriffin (Feb 18, 2011)

They are about 2 x 3 and 1.25" high.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 18, 2011)

So beautiful ... works of art!

Like others, I'm looking forward to seeing these bars when they're removed from the moulds.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 18, 2011)

Dragonkaz - 

Look on page 2.  :wink:


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 18, 2011)

Breathtaking!


----------



## TaoJonz (Feb 18, 2011)

oh my gosh...that is just so stunning...I'd hold it and  just stare into it!


----------



## Elly (Feb 19, 2011)

Very beautiful soap, love the gentle shades of green and lavender, thanks for sharing


----------



## ewenique (Feb 19, 2011)

Elegant looking soap in one of my favorite color combos.  Beautiful!


----------



## dcornett (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful....LOVE the gold too!!!


----------



## llineb (Mar 1, 2011)

That looks like Murano glass...so pretty!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep, stunning.  :wink:


----------

